# Cup North Manchester 7-8th November 2015



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Another head's up. Last year's Cup North was a great success.

Tickets go on sale 1st August

See  link


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'll be there ! ( this might be a reason not to go.....)/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Excellent - not the reason not to go


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Would be great to see more of my northern monkey compatriots. Maybe we could organise something social in the evening? Tons of interesting places to eat, some ethnic places are top notch without being stupid expensive.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Up for that...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Up for that...


even mad for it??


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I will see what I think of you lot next weekend before committing to anything else


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Looked good last year, might have to don my thermals and head up north....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Looked good last year, might have to don my thermals and head up north....


Yay!!!! Just dont drink fruit juice out of a coffee cup this time


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yay!!!! Just dont drink fruit juice out of a coffee cup this time


If Spence dares to venture north - I'll bring along a latte glass to make him feel at home


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> If Spence dares to venture north - I'll bring along a latte glass to make him feel at home


'Cause he's all about the milky drinks our Spence is!! LOL


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Milky milky!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yay!!!! Just dont drink fruit juice out of a coffee cup this time


Nah mate, I've given up fruit juice after that ordeal!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm confirmed for this. Definitely worth sorting something for the evening too.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

So, are we talking the Saturday?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> So, are we talking the Saturday?


Yes ...Stay over Saturday night


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll be staying over Sat night - right next to the venue


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Pretty boys at the front , filler at the back....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You've been edited out Boots!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You've been edited out Boots!
> 
> View attachment 15329


Not in the gallery pic

And i wonder why that is ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Oh no i haven't

http://cupnorth.co.uk


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Sounds good!! Count me in for daytime and evening shenanigans


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I'll check my diary tomorrow


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

wow this looks fun, in my diary and I hope I can make it


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I've added this to my diary as it is eminently both doable and desirable.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I've added it to my calendar, I don't have a diary







, I'm not sure I'd be free in t'evening (practising my Northerness to fit in) though.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Hopefully I'll be there, new (massive) site permitting.


----------



## coogee (Oct 6, 2015)

I'll be there... bought my ticket!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Just tried a shot of be cup north blend . Super sweet stuff !!!!


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Are there any plans yet to meet others from the forum? Evening shenanigans arranged or will this be off the cuff on the evening? I'm going for both days and staying Fri and Sat nights so would be good to meet up


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Dunno, we're off on the Sunday.

Unless there's a way to tell each other, it'll be a case of ships that pass in the night no doubt lol.

Would be nice to put faces to names though. My pic is on my profile so at least folks will have an idea what I look like anyway


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Ive never been to cup north before but spotted this on twitter, do they usually do colabs ??

This one is atkinsons x heart & graft


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> Ive never been to cup north before but spotted this on twitter, do they usually do colabs ??
> 
> This one is atkinsons x heart & graft
> 
> View attachment 17518


they did last year

Ive tried this years blend , - it was tasting super sweet

see post 29


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

Fevmeister said:


> Ive never been to cup north before but spotted this on twitter, do they usually do colabs ??
> 
> This one is atkinsons x heart & graft
> 
> View attachment 17518


where can you get this?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

amalgam786 said:


> where can you get this?


Cup North


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Cup North


excellent - gonna be there Sunday so will pick some up (if any left)!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Caffeined out.. Had a great day! Now been dragged to IKEA. Met some great folks, and got a stack of coffee


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Caffeined out.. Had a great day! Now been dragged to IKEA. Met some great folks, and got a stack of coffee


What we really want to know is...how was the Ikea hot dog?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

GCGlasgow said:


> What we really want to know is...how was the Ikea hot dog?


 They're always as good as the Ikea coffee.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

No idea... Wanted one but the queue was huge (had to queue long enough to get some meatballs - they even come in chicken and veggie as well as normal whateveritis.. though they were out of veggie)


----------

